# Let me see your Lemond's!



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll go first. Here's mine.

Lemond Chambry Elite


----------



## bikky goat1 (May 13, 2010)

here's mine 1998 Zurich


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

*AlphaQ on my BA*

New Alpha Q on my BA...331 grams vs. 625 on the stock Bontrager Racelight...saved .6 of a pound!...not to mention lighter steering..rides nice!...


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

I've got two:

04 Buenos Aires









01 Nevada City







[/QUOTE]


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Excellent rides thus far!! It's nice to see that folks still treasure and keep their Lemond's in great shape! 

Greg's bikes don't get enough credit...IMO

Kudo's and keep them coming!


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

nvrsetl said:


> Excellent rides thus far!! It's nice to see that folks still treasure and keep their Lemond's in great shape!
> 
> Greg's bikes don't get enough credit...IMO
> 
> Kudo's and keep them coming!


I bought that Nevada City brand new in 2004. I must have ridden a half dozen bikes before that one. Once I got on that one, it was over. Something about that geometry I guess.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

*........*

......................................


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

we need another thread?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=124402


----------

